# Loughborough Sports weekend



## Talcadidas (Feb 12, 2020)

Hi, long time reader, first time poster. 

Does anyone know whether Loughborough still host the Sport weekends for Type 1s? They used to bring a bunch of people in and teach them about managing their diabetes while working out etc. 

Thanks!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 12, 2020)

One for EDUAD methinks?  Have you heard anything about Runsweet recently Mike?

@everydayupsanddowns


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 13, 2020)

Talcadidas said:


> Hi, long time reader, first time poster.
> 
> Does anyone know whether Loughborough still host the Sport weekends for Type 1s? They used to bring a bunch of people in and teach them about managing their diabetes while working out etc.
> 
> Thanks!



Welcome to the forum @Talcadidas

The sports weekend used to be sponsored by Animas, and when Johnson and Johnson closed that business it was adopted by ‘One Touch’ for a sports weekend in 2018. 

Unfortunately I’ve not heard anything about another sports weekend since then

https://www.myonetouch.co.uk/sportsweekend

Drs Ian Gallen and Alistair Lumb are still working, and still research into diabetes management around sport. 

I am not sure whether Runsweet is being updated any more (it certainly has looked the same for about 5 years!). 

There’s another sport/activity related website called Extod (http://extodorg.ipage.com ) and  there was a conference for people with diabetes Extod Peak led by Drs Alistair Lumb, Rob Andrews and Parth Narendran in 2019 (doesn’t display very well on mobiles) https://abcd.care/patient-conference/extod-peak/2019

There’s also the ABCD Freestyle Libre video resources which include a session on exercise (number 10) https://abcd.care/dtn/education

Hope this helps!


----------

